# Couple new photos of my spider room!



## syndicate (Mar 20, 2012)

Need to do some serious labeling and some more work in here but its been filling right up lately! 













Oh and my girlfriend absolutely loves that are biggest bedroom is filled with spiders muahah!:laugh:
-Chris

Reactions: Like 20


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow! That is very impressive... and so orginized. It sure puts my room to shame. lol!


----------



## El Viejo (Mar 20, 2012)

What lens did you use to shoot those? Nice wide angle shots. Oh, great looking room too by the way.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow! So many, over powering, eyes burning....


----------



## jayefbe (Mar 21, 2012)

Beautiful. You've given me something to strive for!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Mar 21, 2012)

That would be a wish come true for me..... :drool:


----------



## apophysis (Mar 21, 2012)

amazing!! do you keep the room dark?


----------



## Ludedor24 (Mar 21, 2012)

I dont even want to think about feeding day..or is it feeding week? lol

Wow! Impressive and so organized too!


----------



## moghue (Mar 21, 2012)

WOW wish m wife would let me have a whole room for my T's.


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Mar 21, 2012)

OH wow I love how the walls are curved  j/k. Seriously, that is just beyond awesome.


----------



## Porp (Mar 21, 2012)

Awesome job! Neat and clean. How many spiders?


----------



## Tarac (Mar 21, 2012)

El Viejo said:


> What lens did you use to shoot those? Nice wide angle shots. Oh, great looking room too by the way.


That is the ever-gimmicky "fish eye" lens.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice collection 

Edit: I forgot to ask how much $ did you invest roughly into all of that? That looks like quite a sum there...(including enclosures, substrate, spiders, and so on...)


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Mar 21, 2012)

Chris I'm totally jealous and envious of you now. That's an awesome looking room.


----------



## Philth (Mar 21, 2012)

Your perfectionism is nauseating lol.... Kidding! really nice man!

Later, Tom


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 21, 2012)

That looks very nice Chris. I wish my T room looked like that. Right now it looks like a old bedroom, with aquariums, vials, sterilites, and deli cups all squeezed anywhere they will fit. Need to do some serious cleaning and rearranging.


----------



## kwacky (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in two minds.  I'm very jealous that you have a room set aside and that you've got so many spiders, but at the same time I can't help think "specimen jars".  I'm sure the Ts are all very well looked after, but personally I like to give mine a bit of room and a more natural surrounding.  I'm not having a go, just letting you know that I've always treated my Ts more as pets than parts of a collection.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 21, 2012)

El Viejo said:


> What lens did you use to shoot those? Nice wide angle shots. Oh, great looking room too by the way.


Fish eye!



Pth89 said:


> amazing!! do you keep the room dark?


Yes most of the day is dark.



Ludedor24 said:


> I dont even want to think about feeding day..or is it feeding week? lol
> 
> Wow! Impressive and so organized too!


thanks!Feeding/watering is almost ever day!



tarantulagirl10 said:


> OH wow I love how the walls are curved  j/k. Seriously, that is just beyond awesome.


HaHa this gave me a good laugh this morning!



Porp said:


> Awesome job! Neat and clean. How many spiders?


I have no idea!I'm to lazy or to busy keeping up with them to count em! :X

---------- Post added 03-21-2012 at 06:30 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Nice collection
> 
> Edit: I forgot to ask how much $ did you invest roughly into all of that? That looks like quite a sum there...(including enclosures, substrate, spiders, and so on...)


A lot!But I've been collecting all these for some time now.Also hatching out rarer species and selling/trading is often re-invested into my hobby/addiction lol!



kwacky said:


> I'm in two minds.  I'm very jealous that you have a room set aside and that you've got so many spiders, but at the same time I can't help think "specimen jars".  I'm sure the Ts are all very well looked after, but personally I like to give mine a bit of room and a more natural surrounding.  I'm not having a go, just letting you know that I've always treated my Ts more as pets than parts of a collection.


No offense taken!If you look closely the whole back wall there has 2 shelves of custom acrylic tanks for arboreals and some larger ones up top so they do in fact have a good amount of space!The only jars in the photos are for smaller arboreal species and all the deli cups on the right wall contain juveniles and sub-adult spiders.The left wall is all burrowing species,which need lots of dirt to dig in so the cereal containers used here provide adequate height and space for them to construct there nests!I understand what your saying but trying to breed this many spiders and give them all giant tanks is not so easy!I'd love to one day have all custom tanks with live plants and more natural setups!
-Chris


----------



## paassatt (Mar 21, 2012)

syndicate said:


> Fish eye!


Everything looks cooler through a fish eye lens!

-Daniel Tosh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Prometheus (Mar 21, 2012)

Now this room is a perfect blend of a Healthy addiction and Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. Love the room bro! I am now using those pics to anyone who says I have too many spiders, followed by this line "If he is allowed to have this many so should I!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoboAustin (Mar 21, 2012)

Me gusta


----------



## Fuma (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow this puts my little shelf to shame...lol hope my gets to this one day


----------



## tpduckwa (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuma said:


> Wow this puts my little shelf to shame...lol hope my gets to this one day


+1! i feel the same way!
  super clean setup btw, im quite jealous


----------



## kwacky (Mar 22, 2012)

Great.  Now you've provided a detailed explanation of your set up.  Now all I'm left with are feelings of envy and jealousy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shimotsukin (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice as always.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 22, 2012)

lol i got a small shelf and yet you get a room ><


----------



## Dr Acula (Mar 22, 2012)

That is so awesome! I definitely plan on having a dedicated T room of my own in the future and will use these photos as a reference for the arrangement of it


----------



## Jared781 (Mar 22, 2012)

syndicate said:


> Need to do some serious labeling and some more work in here but its been filling right up lately!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnnnn bro!!!! im mad jelly


----------



## Thistles (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh gosh, please come do my house! That's an amazing collection and the room looks great! It's so evident that you really take pride in your animals!


----------



## syndicate (Mar 22, 2012)

hehe thanks!I wish someone would come over and spend 5 hours labeling everything for me!


----------



## paassatt (Mar 22, 2012)

syndicate said:


> hehe thanks!I wish someone would come over and spend 5 hours labeling everything for me!


For a couple spiderlings as payment, I'd be glad to do so. I've got about 2 weeks of vacation built up at work, so I can spare the time...


----------



## melijoc (Mar 23, 2012)

I wish to have a t room someday only difference would be that they are all terrestrial species, how many years did it take you to have all of those ts?


----------



## SgtSparkles (Mar 23, 2012)

i has a labeling machine but i would need slings as payment and maybe steak


----------



## papilio (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow, really spectacular shots Chris, and that incredible room is discouragingly inspiring!!  :biggrin:

I noticed this post as it was linked by RR's Robyn Markland ... that guy must do the surfing of ten people, he catches everything good on practically every forum in existence!


----------



## peterUK (Nov 14, 2013)

Its just too tidy !!!


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 18, 2013)

syndicate said:


> I have no idea!I'm to lazy or to busy keeping up with them to count em!


I made an worksheet in Excel with my spider inventory (this comes with being an accountant).  On the right side they're grouped by subfamily, genus, and species.  Across the top are headings for Adult, Subadult, Juvenile, and Sling, each with columns for male/female/unknown.  That way I know what I have, and don't have, for breeding, and what my next acquisitions should be to fill what's missing.  I'd never remember all that in my head.


----------



## Thistles (Nov 18, 2013)

I use an Excel spreadsheet, too. I also label individual cages with these cool jar labels I got at Target. They're dry erase and really easy to remove and put elsewhere. I cut them smaller so I can get like 4 cage labels per jar label. They work better than the label makers, imo.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thistles said:


> I use an Excel spreadsheet, too. I also label individual cages with these cool jar labels I got at Target. They're dry erase and really easy to remove and put elsewhere. I cut them smaller so I can get like 4 cage labels per jar label. They work better than the label makers, imo.


Thist, can you point me to those labels you are writing about??

That is one cool looking room, with some decent shelves. Reminds me of some units I saw in Costco at some point.

I thought about using Excel but I decided against it and keep it on paper, too worried about a drive crash, and always backing up stuff. Even though Excel, while not perfect, is a decent way to organize. I wish MS would make something with Word's text abilities and Excels layout, but not a full blown database software package..oh well.


----------



## Thistles (Nov 18, 2013)

I have the Avery brand "removable dry erase labels." They only had this kind and the jar size at Target, but there are a lot more. Some are removable without being dry erase, too, in different sizes. Do an Amazon search and a lot pop up.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thistles said:


> I have the Avery brand "removable dry erase labels." They only had this kind and the jar size at Target, but there are a lot more. Some are removable without being dry erase, too, in different sizes. Do an Amazon search and a lot pop up.



Didn't know of such labels...great..thanks!


----------

